# Macbook trash won't empty.



## Cora.Faith (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi! 
I have no idea where the right place to post this is because I am basically clueless about all computer stuff.
I just purchased a second hand Macbook from last December. It is running OS10.5.8. I am trying to get my new files set up/get rid of some of the applications left by the last owner. However, the computer is not allowing me to delete files.
I send them to the trash and that works. But then I press "Empty Trash" or "Securely Empty Trash", it makes the 'emptying' sound, closes the window but doesn't actually delete anything.
I really need to delete these files in order to make space for new ones and to keep my sanity (I hate messy computers). 
What should I do? I tried pressing option/alt while emptying because someone told me that would help, but it doesn't seem to have done anything...
Thanks!
-C.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Being you got this computer second hand, the first thing you should do is create a new user account, making it admin. Then log into that account, and delete the other user account, telling it to also get rid of the user folder. This will get rid of their settings and documents. Next, open Disk Utility and repair permissions. Keep clicking the repair permissions button until it no longer makes any changes. Now reboot the Mac, and once you are back into your user account, try deleting files.


----------



## Cora.Faith (Jan 10, 2008)

AMAZING!
The new user worked - and is probably better anyway in the long run.
Thanks so much!
This is much, much easier.


----------

